# Worth reading



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought this thread was worth reading, so I am linking to it...

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=540353


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Interesting article... It pays to be prepared!

Whether he knows it or not, he did become a statistic. I really think he means he did not want to become a victim... Which of course, he did not... Thankfully!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I keep explaining to my wife why I keep guns - but she still thinks it is a waste of money. Hopefully, I am never proven right.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I consider my CCW the same as my Insurance. I hope I don't need it, but if I do, I'm glad I have it


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Bingo that! Have her read our story too Shipwreck... It's very posible... I made a prayer at the time I bought my Sig P226... I said, "I pray that I never have to use you for the ultimate reason I am buying you but I pray that if called upon, you'll be there and that I can count on you..." My prayer, at least the last part of my prayer was answered... Be Prepared!

The DA said we had "the biggest case that had happened in our county for years! Things like this just don't happen here..." I should have told him to "Talk to the hand!" :smt039

The devil is real, we met him! :twisted:

It's a crying shame that we have to think like we do, but if you don't, your chances for survival go down... I'd rather the bad guys chance for survival to go down...

I grew up with the hippies chanting "Make love, not war"... I always liked that, and I still do, but it just not realistic... ( although I still use it with my wife from time to time :-D ) 

The bad guys want gun laws, as many as they can get... That is why I like the saying to "trust no one that wants your gun"... Your best interest are not what they are looking out for...

O man, I can go on, but I'm preaching to the choir... :smt023


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> I grew up with the hippies chanting "Make love, not war"... I always liked that, and I still do, but it just not realistic... ( although I still use it with my wife from time to time :-D )


It is realistic. It doesn't say to be unprepared for war. Don't make war, prepare for it and if it comes, win it.

-=Whittey=-


----------

